# Conways Spiel des Lebens in 3D



## ideaWanted (25. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich will Conways Spiel des Lebens in 3D implementieren, habe jedoch zu Anfang noch offene Fragen die ich noch klären muss. Hier meine Fragen:

*1. Wie kann man die Regeln auf 3D anwenden? *Es sind ja nun nicht mehr 9 Felder (bzw. 8 rundherum) sondern 27 Felder (bzw. 26). Muss man die Regeln noch umändern? Schön wäre es doch, wenn man flexible Regeln einbaut, oder? Wenn ich die Regeln richtig verstanden habe, dann sind diese so: (1) "<2 -> tot", (2) "2/3 ->leben", (3) ">3 tot" und (4) "tot mit 3 N -> leben".
*2. Ich möchte den 3D-Kubus auf einer 2D-Zeichenfläche abbilden.* Wie mache ich das? Ich kenne mich gut mit linearer Algebra (ABI2010) aus. Da kann man ja entlag eines Vektors einen Raum auf eine Ebene projizieren (z.B. Schattenberechnung). Bringt mich das weiter? Wie regele ich das mit der Rotation bei Mausklick/Mausbewegung?
*3. Ich muss einen schönen und einfachen und intelligenten Weg finden, wie man alle "Voxel" (also alle Raumpunkte) erreichen kann mit der Maus ...*

Ich hoffe, es kann mir geholfen werden ...
Gruß,
ideaWanted


----------



## madboy (25. Aug 2010)

ideaWanted hat gesagt.:


> *3. Ich muss einen schönen und einfachen und intelligenten Weg finden, wie man alle "Voxel" (also alle Raumpunkte) erreichen kann mit der Maus ...*



Ich kann dir zwar nicht helfen, aber wenn du für diesen Punkt eine Lösung findest: sag es bloß keinem vorher und lass es dir patentieren, dann wirst reich 
Ne, im Ernst. Wie willst du mit der Maus, die sich nur in zwei Dimensionen bewegen kann, dreidimensional navigieren? Einzige Idee meinerseits: Verwende Tastatur (z.B. in y-Richtung) und Maus (x und z).


----------



## Bergtroll (25. Aug 2010)

Ich empfehle Dir die Bücher von Andrew Davison, die sich um Java Spieleentwicklung auch in 3D handeln. Das wären

Killer Game Programming (Killer Game Programming in Java)

und

Pro Java 6 Game Development (Pro Java 6 3D Game Development)

Guck dir bei zweiterem Kapitel 2 und 3 an, dort ist dein zellulärer Automat in 3D umgesetzt. 

Setze dich mit Andrews Code auseinander und benutze ihn als Basis für deine eigenen Ideen. Der Code funktioniert, um das Prinzip zu erklären, aber da gibts noch einiges zu Refactoren, damit es auch elegant wird. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, was du an Andrews Code noch verbessern könntes, gucke mal nach dem Buch "Clean Code". Falls du tatsächlich Anfänger bist, umso besser, versuche soviel wie möglich davon umzusetzen, dann wird dein Java Einstieg leichter vonstatten gehen .

Greets,
Bergtroll


----------



## Cola_Colin (25. Aug 2010)

1. Sei doch selber kreativ ;D
2. Hmm, tja da hast du viele Möglichkeiten. Java3D, OpenGL, Softwarerendering... Ich weiß gar nicht, ob man DirectX mit Java verwenden kann ? 
3. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das es da zumindest bei OpenGL eine Funktion für gab. Alternativ kann man z.B. alle Objekte in verschiedenen Farben zeichnen(ohne Kantenglättung !) und schauen, welche Farbe das Pixel unter der Maus hat.


----------



## Marco13 (25. Aug 2010)

1. Wird nicht so einfach. Schon beim "echten" Conway gibt's verschiedene Abwandlungen, die verschiedene Verhaltensweisen verursachen. Wenn ein Parameter nicht stimmt, stirbt alles oder wird überfüllt oder nur noch Matsch :autsch: Dass das frei konfigurierbar sein muss ist eh klar :smoke: 

2. Grob: Java3D oder JOGL/LWJGL. Bei ersterem dürfte der Einstieg etwas leichter sein, wenn es darum geht, schnell so ein Würfelgitter auf den Bildschirm zu bringen. Allerdings hat man ggf. nicht mehr so leicht die Möglichkeit, die Würfel z.B. mit einem Shader halbtransparent zu machen ... (nur für den Fall, dass du eine Herausforderung suchst  )

3. Das geht eben nicht so ohne weiteres. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, einen Marker mit der Maus in x/y Richtung verschieben zu können, und mit dem Mausrad in z-Richtung, und bei einem Klick eben den Zustand der Zelle zu togglen. Unterschiedliche Ansichten (top/left/bottom) wären auch eine Option, könnte aber aufwändiger und weniger intuitiv sein...


----------



## Bergtroll (25. Aug 2010)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> 2. Grob: Java3D oder JOGL/LWJGL. Bei ersterem dürfte der Einstieg etwas leichter sein, wenn es darum geht, schnell so ein Würfelgitter auf den Bildschirm zu bringen. Allerdings hat man ggf. nicht mehr so leicht die Möglichkeit, die Würfel z.B. mit einem Shader halbtransparent zu machen ... (nur für den Fall, dass du eine Herausforderung suchst  )



Du kannst ohne eigenen Shader die Transparenz deiner Farbwerte setzen und zwar über die Appearance bzw. bei der Verwendung von Texturen über deren Transparenz, oder wie auch bei Andrews geschrieben über Multitexture mit Alphatextur. Willst du eigene Shader verwenden musst du leider damit leben, dass außer dem Quellcode keinerlei Dokumentation darüber existiert, wie deren Verwendung gedacht ist, aber es ist möglich.

Mfg
Bergtroll


----------



## Marco13 (25. Aug 2010)

Man kann in Appearances zwar Transparenzen setzen, aber ich könnte mit vorstellen, dass da ohne eine Möglichkeit, Z-Buffering auszuschalten und von hinten nach vorne zu Rendern nur Matsch rauskommt. Dass in den neueren Java3D-Versionen irgendwo auch "Shader"-Klassen rumlagen, hatte ich mal gesehen, aber noch nicht verwendet und auch leider noch nichts genaueres drüber gelesen.


----------



## Guest2 (26. Aug 2010)

Moin,

also ich würde jetzt einwerfen wollen, das das game of life förmlich danach schreit ausschließlich im shader gelöst zu werden. Und mich würde auch nicht wundern wenn die jogl/glsl Lösung kürzer wäre als die Java3D Lösung.
(Wobei der Einstig in Java3D wahrscheinlich schon einfacher ist )

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Bergtroll (26. Aug 2010)

> Dass in den neueren Java3D-Versionen irgendwo auch "Shader"-Klassen rumlagen, hatte ich mal gesehen, aber noch nicht verwendet und auch leider noch nichts genaueres drüber gelesen.



Weil es nichts genaueres gibt, ich habe bestimmt nen halbes Jahr gesucht... Aber nach Javadoc isses wohl recht einfach, man setzt den Shader Source Code in den Shader Knoten und referenziert von seinem Objekt, das geshadet (??) werden soll auf diesen. Mehr kann ich wohl im Dezember sagen, da ich dann wohl genau das versuchen werde.



> Man kann in Appearances zwar Transparenzen setzen, aber ich könnte mit vorstellen, dass da ohne eine Möglichkeit, Z-Buffering auszuschalten und von hinten nach vorne zu Rendern nur Matsch rauskommt.



Von hinten nach vorne rendern kann man bspw. mit einer kombination aus ordered group und switch, so habe ich es zumindest gemacht. Je nach Blickrichtung nimmt man die ORderedGroup, die am senkrechtesten zum betrachter steht und rendert von hinten nach vorne. Depth Buffer schaltet man über die RenderingAttributes aus.  Aber ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob man die OrderedGroup für die Würfel wirklich braucht?

Mfg,
Bergtroll


----------



## Bergtroll (26. Aug 2010)

> also ich würde jetzt einwerfen wollen, das das game of life förmlich danach schreit ausschließlich im shader gelöst zu werden.



Alter Hut: www.gpgpu.org :: View topic - OpenGL - OpenCL Interop Issue :-D. Zumindest iss das wohl schomma n versuch, habs aber nicht probiert ^^

EDIT:
hab auchn paper gefunden http://vrlab.epfl.ch/~stephane/Core/Publications/Papers/2010_TVCJ_3DCA.pdf


----------



## Landei (26. Aug 2010)

Die Mausnavigation könnte man z.B. so implementieren, dass die Maus ganz normal in x-y-Richtung bewegt wird, aber bei gedrückter rechter Maustaste in z-Richtung (in die "Tiefe des Raumes") statt in y-Richtung navigiert wird. Stelle ich mir gar nicht mal so unintuitiv vor.


----------



## Marco13 (26. Aug 2010)

Bergtroll hat gesagt.:


> Alter Hut: www.gpgpu.org :: View topic - OpenGL - OpenCL Interop Issue :-D. Zumindest iss das wohl schomma n versuch, habs aber nicht probiert ^^



An CUDA oder OpenCL hab' ich natürlich auch sofort gedacht  Das coole wäre eben, dass man das ganze dann gleich direkt in einer 3D-Textur berechnen könnte ... :reflect:


----------



## Guest2 (26. Aug 2010)

Im Nvidia OpenGL SDK gibt es auch ein ähnliches Beispiel. Da wird eine 3D Textur  durch einen Shader in eine 3D Textur gerändert (Simulationsschritt) und anschließend die 3D Textur durch einen Shader dargestellt (ray marching).
Optisch und funktionell läst sich das natürlich beliebig ausbauen.

Die Lösung da ist rein GL basiert, CUDA oder OpenCL gehen aber natürlich auch.  

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Marco13 (26. Aug 2010)

Nebenbemerkung: Das verlinkte Bild ist mit einem Programm gemacht, das im Prinzip eine Portierung des NVIDIA-Beispiels ist - und auch den gleichen CUDA-Kernel verwendet.


----------

